Ask HN: What are some examples of source code that you are willing to buy? - noodlio
======
officialchicken
I know lots of people who purchase starter websites, brochure sites, themes
for CMS (Drupal, WP, Django). Those purchases are mostly in the $20 - $100
range.

And then there's the other end of the spectrum I've seen which is just as
common - SAP, Epic Health, some Oracle-based verticals use on-site and off-
site consultants to implement and customize their product offerings. Various
telco and banking/finance things (SS7, SWIFT, HFT algos) require source code
too.

------
nness
More often than not a client will require some kind of robust charting or
graphing functionality so it always ends up as a license for Highcharts.js or
similar. Purchasing bespoke but robust functionality, that would be really
hard to make on our own, is not a hard case to make for large projects.

